# Harman parts numbers.  This is top secret so guard this info with your life.



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 16, 2012)

To help everyone with part numbers and to keep the repeated posts about looking up part numbers (like that will stop anyone).  I have attached the electronic part's numbers.  Remember this stuff is top secret and for Harman stove owners only.  If a non-Harman stove owner reads this I will unleash SeAL team 6 on your non Harman stove owner butt.  Be ready.

If you found this useful please whisper, "Thanks Berry." three times and click the like button on the bottom. 

Eric


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 16, 2012)

STICKY!

Thanks, Berry....x3


----------



## stoaf88 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Berry X3

Do you know if the p61 circuit board # is for the older p61 with the ESP probe with black wires? 

I have a p61 that has black wire ESP the newer ones have the red wire ESP and use a different circuit board. The newer board has dip switches the older board does not.

I think your part number is the right one though because from my research I came up with the same number, but its so hard to tell.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 16, 2012)

stoaf88 said:


> Thanks Berry X3
> 
> Do you know if the p61 circuit board # is for the older p61 with the ESP probe with black wires?
> 
> ...


 

You can use either probe with the new board 1-00-05886E just change the dip switch at #5, on with red off with all others.

Put the P-61 has a different board 1-00-06142.  P-61a 3-20-677200

Eric


----------



## stoaf88 (Nov 16, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> You can use either probe with the new board 1-00-05886E just change the dip switch at #5, on with red off with all others.
> 
> Put the P-61 has a different board 1-00-06142. P-61a 3-20-677200
> 
> Eric


 
Thanks 

Thats what I got as well 1-00-06142 from looking around and searching

Wish you posted the parts list earlier, it took me an hour to find this.

Thanks again


----------



## dw06 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Berry
Thanks Berry
Thanks Berry

Hey, somebody had to do it!


----------



## Lousyweather (Nov 16, 2012)

bah....I already have those.....


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 16, 2012)

SEAL team 6 are all in jail for helping to make a video game with top secret information in it.

No worries now for this Enviro/Quad owner. I'm going to sell these numbers on the black market now


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 16, 2012)

BradH70 said:


> SEAL team 6 are all in jail for helping to make a video game with top secret information in it.
> 
> No worries now for this Enviro/Quad owner. I'm going to sell these numbers on the black market now


 

That is what "they" want you to think.  Come on!

Eric


----------



## lbcynya (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks.  I added this to the "Harman Works..." sticky...


----------



## tinkabranc (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Berry
Thanks Berry
Thanks Berry

On ignitor # 3,  I should know the dang part number by heart by now.


----------



## tony58 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks
Thanks
Thanks


----------



## ivanhoe (Nov 16, 2012)

thx
thx
thx


----------



## escobarmj (Nov 17, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> To help everyone with part numbers and to keep the repeated posts about looking up part numbers (like that will stop anyone). I have attached the electronic part's numbers. Remember this stuff is top secret and for Harman stove owners only. If a non-Harman stove owner reads this I will unleash SeAL team 6 on your non Harman stove owner butt. Be ready.
> 
> If you found this useful please whisper, "Thanks Berry." three times and click the like button on the bottom.
> 
> Eric


Thanks Berry, I bet this will be very valuable in a pinch.


----------



## dynomitecalo (Feb 3, 2014)

I need a distribution blower. The shop I called today said it was on sale today and today only for $200. Originally $240.

 I check the three links out but I don't see if my Harman model is in there.

at least to my knowledge,  I have a Hamarn Accentra II. How would I know for certain if the part number I am looking for is there?


----------



## Ctcarl (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanx saved in my cell


----------



## mralias (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh crap. I hear someone moving outside my windo.....


----------



## boomhour (Feb 3, 2014)

kinsmanstoves said:


> If a non-Harman stove owner reads this I will unleash SeAL team 6 on your non Harman stove owner butt.





Seal Team Six and your black, sooty Harman hearts are no match for the hand of God.


----------



## railfanron (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!


----------



## gfreek (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## zrtmatos (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks Barry!


----------



## twodogs02 (Nov 17, 2014)

X3 thanks berry


----------

